# designer fragrance soap



## cybermax (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi.I have a taste foe designer fragrance soap.I rarely find any online so I decided to make it myself.Any idea where can I buy fragrance oil/what smell like the original fragrance/ or maybe any place I can buy designer soap.Thank You for Your answer/s/.Sincerelyaul :idea:


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 21, 2011)

www.saveonscents.com has many designer dupes that you can use in soap making.  Maybe if you told us which dupes you are interested in, we could give you more choices.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 21, 2011)

Nature's Garden has many dupes as well.


----------



## cybermax (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank You so much for all Your help.


----------



## honor435 (Jun 24, 2011)

thecommonscent.com has 1500 scents you may find it there.


----------



## birdcharm (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, 

I just thought I would jump here in briefly ... re: thecommonscents ... I ordered with them about a year or so ago and got three different scents ... all of them seem to be "cut" with something and were simply scented OIL ... so I'm not sure about them myself ... for what it's worth. 
I'm not saying that's how all of their products would be, of course.

~ Kathy


----------



## newbie (Jun 24, 2011)

Birdie, I'm wondering what you ordered or what you expected in your order? People were giving ideas on places to order fragrance oils to use to scent your own soap, so it would be an oil that you'd get. Were you thinking that you were ordering soap?


----------



## birdcharm (Jun 24, 2011)

I ordered three different scents ... a Yankee type and some others.  These were not simply scented oils.  I know scented oils, as I have ordered from many places over the last fifteen years ... oils are oils ... this was cut with something else ... if you put some on your skin, you can tell it's been stretched, diluted, cut, however you want to say it ... it's not JUST oil. 

What do you mean, do I think I was ordering soap?  That doesn't make any sense.  I was ordering fragrance oil for soap or candles ... and NO ... it was not simply oil, sorry.  I don't mean to "bash" a supplier, and I was trying to quietly offer an experience here, but now you've caused me to have to explain further, which I really don't prefer doing, but your attitude is horrid.

What I "expected" was oil ... not oil that was stretched with something else.

~ Kathy


----------



## scouter139 (Jun 25, 2011)

birdcharm said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I just thought I would jump here in briefly ... re: thecommonscents ... I ordered with them about a year or so ago and got three different scents ... all of them seem to be "cut" with something and were simply scented OIL ... so I'm not sure about them myself ... for what it's worth.
> I'm not saying that's how all of their products would be, of course.
> ...



 Hi Kathy,
Here is your post..notice you say...and were simply scented OIL.   Newbie was just trying to clarify your response.  The phrase before that was all of them seem to be "cut" with something.  So, you are saying you ordered fragrance oils, then say they were "cut" with something and then again they *were* simply scented oil.  Or...did you just mean to type.... and weren't simply scented oil instead of were simply scented oil? While my first thought was not did you think you were ordering soap, I was curious what you thought the oil might be cut with.  I am sure that some oil sellers use different strengths of the actual fragrance in the oil itself.  I think one seller even sells them by grade..you know..more fragrance in the oil costs more.  
Because we all want to learn as much as we can about soapmaking and because it can get expensive, I think we all just want to know as much about each others opinions of sellers as we can.  If more than one person has the same experience with a seller,  I personally may not buy from them.  I myself would like to know more about your experience with that seller...what else do you think it had in it?  Alcohol perhaps?  Or do you think that they may just have taken a fragrance oil and added a bit more of the carrier oil, if that is the right term?
I hate to have this sound snarky but when you post on a public forum, expect that people are going to ask you questions...you can post your opinion but if you don't want to elaborate, you can either say that in your post or just don't answer any questions.  We are all here to learn.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 25, 2011)

birdcharm, 

Your post was difficult to understand. Newbie was looking for clarification. 

Fragrance oil IS scented oil that is what it is supposed to be, so to complain that you got what you ordered made no sense, maybe you did not phrase it correctly. You said yourself you were unsure, so you cannot expect us to fully understand what you are trying to convey if you yourself don't know. 

When you buy a bottle of fragrance oil, there are many things in it besides fragrance, it is made up of many chemicals and oils. That is where a basic understanding of chemistry comes in handy. Different manufacturers use different recipes but they are all blends of many things. That is normal. 

You do not have to like their fragrance oils or what they are blended from, but when you make a statement, you can expect people to ask for more details or clarification. That is how conversations/forums work.


----------



## birdcharm (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi All, 

It's my typing mistake ... I left out the word "not" ... so it could be confusing if you based your entire understanding of what I was trying to say on that one phrase or left out word.  I hope it's more clear now! 

Anyway, I do not believe it was only scented oil, that is what I'm trying to say.

Sorry for the confusion!



> I was curious what you thought the oil might be cut with.



I'm not sure what is used for such things ... I know most people probably don't around touching their oils at all or even putting a drop on their skin, but I normally do that in order to smell it better.  When this touched the skin, I could immediately tell it had another ingredient in it, as it was not the same feel as any other scented oil I have ever purchased for crafting, which always feel like oil.

~ Kathy


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 25, 2011)

The word 'not' added or subtracted to a sentence makes it mean the exact opposite, that is a mighty important word.

Did you by chance phone the company to ask what their oils were composed of?


----------



## carebear (Jun 25, 2011)

Chill, bird.  But I did indeed base my understanding on what you wrote.  It's kinda all I have to go on.

Regardless, at this point, I can only guess that you are talking about manufacturers' grade oils versus oils that are skin-ready.  

I have a hard time telling from the web site which thecommonscents is selling, but I'm guessing they ARE diluted since they say "Great to wear on the body" whereas the fragrance oils we typically use for manufacturing lotions and soaps are NOT safe to use without diluting.

And please don't put fragrance oils directly on your skin unless the manufacturer says it's safe.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 25, 2011)

I am curious to know who has tried these & what they have experienced. I think I will start  new thread to see.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 25, 2011)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... 756#231756


----------



## birdcharm (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Again, 

I would have to go back to their website to read more closely, but as far as I remember it, I think they are supposed to be scented oils for soaps, lotions, etc.  

Yes ... thank you for adding this:



> And please don't put fragrance oils directly on your skin unless the manufacturer says it's safe.



... this is not something I commonly do as a daily practice ... and, with most of the suppliers I purchase from, I don't do it at all, but something made me wonder about these scents, so I put a drop on the skin to see what it felt like.  And, it only had a semi-oily feel to it. 

So, now, I will share another ... but, this time I am choosing (at the moment anyway) to not disclose the supplier, as I am an active customer of this company and find some of their other products most pleasing.  And, this could be, in part, due to the scents I tested being partially vanilla in nature, which, from what I understand, can cause problems now and then. 

Anyway, I ordered some sample (manufacturing grade ... for soaps, candles, etc.) scents.  I took 5% of the scent and added it to a castile liquid soap I normally add scented oils to without any problem, and it turned mud-brown.  This was on a scent called Sweet Pumpkin, and I also did the same thing with Vanilla and it did the same thing.  I decided to "feel" a drop of their oils between my fingers, and they too are not the 100% oily feel of a nice handful of other supplier's scents.  So, now I am wondering what is going on.  It's a good lesson in ordering samples first ... I've been lucky in the past with just "going for it" and ordering a pound of something I never ordered before, but I won't do it ever again, as things do not seem to be as forthright as they have been in the past.  

Anyway, again, sorry for the misunderstanding ... another lesson for me ... never rely on spell check ... it won't catch missing words !!   You see, I type so fast, the words just fly by me.  So sorry.     

~ Kathy


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 26, 2011)

I started a thread on commonscents & a couple others have said their fos are not up to par in their opinion.

"Anyway, I ordered some sample (manufacturing grade ... for soaps, candles, etc.) scents. I took 5% of the scent and added it to a castile liquid soap I normally add scented oils to without any problem, and it turned mud-brown. This was on a scent called Sweet Pumpkin, and I also did the same thing with Vanilla and it did the same thing. I decided to "feel" a drop of their oils between my fingers, and they too are not the 100% oily feel of a nice handful of other supplier's scents. So, now I am wondering what is going on. It's a good lesson in ordering samples first ... I've been lucky in the past with just "going for it" and ordering a pound of something I never ordered before, but I won't do it ever again, as things do not seem to be as forthright as they have been in the past."

Sweet Pumpkin will contain vanilla, that is why it turned brown. Most all sweet scents, esp if they foody scents, contain vanila. Try using a vanilla color stabizer to deter thye color change if it bothers you. I embrace the brown.


----------



## carebear (Jun 28, 2011)

birdcharm said:
			
		

> I took 5% of the scent and added it to a castile liquid soap I normally add scented oils to without any problem, and it turned mud-brown.
> [/color]


I must ask for clarification. You took 5% of the FO and added it?  Really?  Or did you use the FO at 5% of the oils?

Regarding browning... That is what vanilla and related compounds do in soap. 

For how long have you been soaping?


----------



## birdcharm (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, 

I didn't make the liquid castile ... I ordered it.  So, to it, I added 5% of f/o ... it was an experiment with very small amounts (about a quarter of an ounce finished) ... just to test.

It might be a good idea if I make a post asking for advice about adding scents to liquid castile, as they all seem to behave differently! 

I am primarily a candlemaker, but have also been making m/p soaps for several years, although I am not an avid user of vanilla scent ... these were samples that were sent to me and I was curious to see how they would perform in the castile ... forgot about vanilla types being such a problem.  I am new at using the liquid castile in some applications I am currently working with ... so, that may be my explaination for the "cluelessness"!

Also, for some designer scents (back to the topic) ... I know people have problems with some of Wellington's f/o's in CP soap, but some of their designer scents are nice for other uses.  I like their Coolwater for Men (moreso than "for Women"), and Armani.  I don't use designer scents much, but I have also tested their Obsession, White Linen, Donna Karen (not very impressive), and Chanel No. 5 ... not bad really.  I didn't care for Sun, Moon, Stars for some reason, and Beautiful seemed to make bubbles when I tried it (actually tried that in candle gel in the days before we were all informed that non-polars are the better choice) ... and, it's not a "designer scent" ... but I think their "Dreams" smells like my grandma's "Wind Song" used to smell!  

~ Kathy


----------



## TaoJonz (Jul 16, 2011)

I love designer frags...and use a lot of them for my soaps, especially the Glam Gals.  Best number one, precisely duplicated, exquisitely expensive and worth every single cent is SweetCakes Hermes Eau des Merveilles.  To DIE for, and as precise as any really high end frag could be.

Another real fave is SGS Jo Malone dupe....absolutely fabulous and very close to Malone's citrus.

I've always been a wearer of high end perfumes...so I'm very familiar with the ones I like.  I've not found other suppliers, so far, with stuff I like that are close to accurate


----------

